
Show HN: SentiNews – first intelligence news reader - Yeroniomus
http://www.sentinews.ml
======
bradknowles
The first "intelligence" news reader? You mean a news reader for classified
"intelligence" material for the CIA, NSA, etc...?

Or did you mean the first "intelligent" news reader, in that it uses machine
learning to figure out what articles you like and what you don't?

~~~
Yeroniomus
The main idea was to avoid negative news content with the help of sentiment
analysis algorithms. It detects good/bad news articles automatically. So you
can read about only good things that happens in the world.

